# Riser Block For 6X26 Mill



## buddy3223 (Mar 15, 2021)

I finished my riser block and have now installed. Everything went great and the machine now has extra distance from table to colum.  With this block it has raised the head 5 3/8 inches. I used a section of hot rolled material and drilled the bolt holes all the thur.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Mar 15, 2021)

Nicely done !


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Mar 16, 2021)

that's really cool! Planning on doing something similar myself soon! How did the front/ rear tram turn out?


----------



## buddy3223 (Mar 18, 2021)

mattthemuppet2 said:


> that's really cool! Planning on doing something similar myself soon! How did the front/ rear tram turn out?


The head tram was the same as before the exteninion. I had to put a shim in the front to tram when the machine was new and I had to replace it with the added height. When I had the head off I found than there was a lot of trash on the surfaces, I had hoped that was the reason that I had to put shim in but that was not the case. After I machined the spacer I checked it on my surface plate and everything was parallel. It was easy to mill but it was all my 9" SB wanted and it was all I wanted to lift also. Good luck


----------



## CootaStew (May 6, 2021)

Nice job. I was planning on doing that to my Herless SM-1 (similiar to Grizzly G0731) but I ended up buying a Hafco Bm-20E which is a bridgeport clone and it's got ample space.


----------



## grover (May 16, 2021)

buddy3223 said:


> I finished my riser block and have now installed. Everything went great and the machine now has extra distance from table to colum.  With this block it has raised the head 5 3/8 inches. I used a section of hot rolled material and drilled the bolt holes all the thur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got a reply to this through the conversation forum already thanks!
​


----------

